

Lean In should be read by everyone, including men - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2013/ignore-the-critics-lean-in-should-be-required-reading-for-everyone-including-men/

======
pifflesnort
The disclaimer made me cringe: "as a man writing about gender inequality, I
acknowledge my privileged (and biased) viewpoint in this discussion."

In what upside-down universe is it considered necessary to pre-emptive
apologize for what you are (a man) and what you _might_ unintentionally do
(offend someone's sensibilities)?

These kind ridiculous expectations of others is why the Adria Richards thing
blew up, not because of (quoting the article the author links to) "One
Brogrammer's Sexist Joke".

~~~
jasonshen
It's important to me that this post be read and considered by a wide audience
of people. If my content angers and offends someone to the point at which they
refuse to consider the content, I have lost.

By acknowledging upfront that I have many biases and that I hold a very real
position of privilege in society as a man, I am trying to speak not from up
high, but as a peer, as an equal.

I don't feel this is an unrealistic expectation. The whole point of this post
is that women face unique challenges that men often do not understand. Your
suggestion that my disclaimer only exists in an "upside down" universe
suggests you don't agree with that assertion.

~~~
jerrya
If you write with ignorance and privilege that will shine through regardless
of your disclaimer.

If people take offense to you or your writing regardless of the content of
your writing and make assumptions on you based on their perceptions of your
sex and gender identification, well, we have a word to describe such
prejudice, don't we?

~~~
rada
The top comments on here are all from men who took offense to their fellow
man's rather non-controversial (IMHO) acknowledgement that a man necessarily,
by definition, lacks the first-person experience on women's issues. They have
not commented on _anything_ of substance from the actual article.

So this mysterious word of yours.... what is it?

Mine is "privilege blindness": [http://www.shakesville.com/2008/04/blindness-
of-privilege.ht...](http://www.shakesville.com/2008/04/blindness-of-
privilege.html)

~~~
avenger123
Here's a lively discussion on male privilege:

<http://www.amptoons.com/blog/the-male-privilege-checklist/>

Aside from my opinion on the disclaimer, the link above definitely articulates
"male privilege" in a more substantive way.

------
holograham
Solid (positive) review. I too have read Lean In and recommend it to the men
as much (if not more) than women I work with.

I take some issues to some of Sandberg's arguments but the book is tremendous
overall. Has changed my attitude considerably.

------
prawks
Is the text of this post displaying poorly for anyone else?

EDIT: Ah, zooming in a bit fixed it...

~~~
walexander
The font is basically unreadable for me in chrome.

~~~
jasonshen
Interesting. It's Open Sans Light. It looks like this in Chrome for me:

<http://imgur.com/oQJZpri>

What makes it hard for you to read?

~~~
Smudge
I'm on Chrome for Windows and your blog is pretty hard to read. I know that
CfW has a ton of font rendering issues, making it easy to overlook some pretty
common "jagged font" cases. Here's some more info:

"Using Web fonts in your design requires thorough testing on as many different
browsers and platforms as possible, with a close look at various options for
rendering text. If the screen display is of poor quality and lacks subpixel
rendering, then opt for graceful degradation by serving system fonts to older
browsers and OS. Conditional comments are the easiest way to exclude older
browsers and operating systems from style sheets with Web fonts. Of course,
JavaScript is a more elegant way to detect whether a client’s subpixel
rendering is turned on."

[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2011/03/02/the-font-face-
rul...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2011/03/02/the-font-face-rule-
revisited-and-useful-tricks/)

Also useful:

[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2012/04/24/a-closer-look-
at-...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2012/04/24/a-closer-look-at-font-
rendering/)

